# Burnt food stuck to the cooking glass bowl,.......



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pyrex Glass bowl for cooking the food into the oven,……

Burnt food stuck and now not getting it out,….

please find attaché d herewith the pictures of burnt food surfaces stuck to the utensil,
which was bought hardly a month ago and had used 1-2 times only…

7 pictures here :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=179496302819385&set=pcb.179496509486031&type=3&theater

OR

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=179496302819385&set=pcb.179496509486031&type=3&theater

I soaked in soapy warm to hot water for nights and still not going away..

I took other 4 pictures and its not working,.. food stains are not going away,.....

you can see 4 pics here :: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181178982651117&set=pcb.181179072651108&type=3&theater

I am soaking the bowl in 


dish detergent + baking soda + lemon peel's old stored liquid-crust mixes...


and making it soaked and wet for last 4+ days
and then eventually also soft brushing with a cloth washing brush,.. 


but it seems not to have been working at all,....


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Use lemon juice, white Vinegar with some baking soda, I don't have specific measurement, just throw in as much as you want (realistically), it's glass, soak it for a couple of hours and then try cleaning it with a toothbrush.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

don't have vinegar but rest has tried,....

Dunno next be,.. WD40 ?,.. Clorox, Easy-off, Bleach, Comet? I hate to try those toilet thingies on food vessels and hence hesitated,...

This was a perfect size bowl for my small riight size, portatble Toaster oven and had paid 9-10 bucks, hence..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess,.. WD40, Clorox, or " Easy-Off ( more chance of success ) " can perhaps also work efficiently, but the problem is, theerafter you will hesiate to cook eating food in it,.....

Pyrex says,.. they will send me the sample of this something,... but dunno how long it can take and may/may not work,..

Bar keeper Cleanser...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

WD 40 is not always effective,....

My pressure cooker's longer handle's screw
and and a pop-up button ( screw-in assembly ) in the pressure cooker's lid,...I am trying for months ( soaking and spraying with WD 40 ) and still not opening,..

Sometimes Coke even works better and faster.. 

Yess,..... i always do,.. I had greased with oil, but it was used in an almost right size of tight portable toaster oven, and the food was needing the long time cooking at low temperature,.. so naturally the portion close to the filament cooks very hard way.......

next time, I may make a thinner layer of food,...so I do not need to cook for more time and hence,.... it may not happen,..


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Sand paper will probably do the job.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

My concern using sand paper would be it would leave groves in glass and make it harder to clean next time.

It could be the glass dishh was not made to use in oven. Might only been for a serving dish.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I use https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company...cour-Pad/?N=5002385+8740612+3294631680&rt=rud for my heavy scrubbing. Most often it's for my stainless steel cookware but I use it on Pyrex, too. 

What are you going to do with the baking dish when/if you get it clean?? If you plan on using it in the toaster oven, just throw it away. Pyrex is made for ovens......not toaster ovens. I've got Pyrex baking dishes that are almost 40 years old that don't look as bad as yours......pies pans that are even older (they belonged to my grandmother). 

Do some research on cast iron cookware that will fit in your toaster oven.....I've heard it works well. I don't have a toaster oven....I just use my 29 year old conventional range/oven.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sand paper – too much abrasive - will kill the surface,…. Not a good idea for a eating vessel and especially the shiny glass,… I think, I will wait and use some Clorox / bar keeper kinda toilet cleaners and will wash it thoroughly,…

Yess,…Glass bowl was made for the oven, and I see no diff between counter top and cooking range’s oven, as both have same temp settings, and Pizza and many such items clearly says you can use either this or that oven,…

CI vessels and aluminum and non stickable dishes for even are even worse,….. if I had used those, it would have gone little more worse,… ! The key is next time, I should cook the food in a half layer thickness, so it does not need to keep in oven for a longer duration,… 

I think, I will wait 2-3 more days soaking and wil have to scrub with Clorox / Comet or such…

In the past, from Ziploc and Rubbermaid, the plastic containers ,… ( who make those for microwaves…. ) , they often advises ( I had talked to them couple of times ) to clean them with diluted Clorox once in a while, and then thoroughly rinse them,…


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Soak in soapy water then use a single edge razor scraper. Done that on a few, you'll usually get it all off but sometimes you'll still have a light discolored patch that stays on.

Strongly acidic food and drinks will sometimes remove baked on food as well, but takes a long time. (ketchup, coke etc) toothpaste on a felt pad or scrubber for lighter stains etc. 

Clorox won't hurt any non-porous materials, some plastics it will leach into though.
Remember that adding chlorine bleach is the recommended way to store water long term, as well as being added to most municipal water supplies and swimming pools. So using it won't cause any issues. Just want to use unscented bleach and make sure it states 'chlorine bleach'. If you live in a typical city you drink more chlorine in a day than could possibly leach into that pan.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

SOS or similar soap pads works here for burn on foods on the glass cookware and cleans the rust off my mason jars too that I can sauerkraut in. Just don't get over aggressive rubbing.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think, I will wait 2-3 more days,… let it soak the way it is,..and then scrub it ( without using any Bleach/Clorox. Easy off ,.. or such toilet and oven cleaners harsh products,…. ) And, let Pyrex send me that Bar Cleaner’s Powder that they promised, till time,..
.

Btw, while we are talking the same subject and matter,.. other a very similar problem, which we all face,… is about all steel utensils which gets burnt and having *brown and black spots *all around, and even the inner surface many a time,.. where you actually cook the eatables,….
Few pictures below of such daily many typical utensils,… from Tea-kettle to Cooking pan to Cooker,…
.

































































How do you tackle effectively with this kinda daily problem also? 
Please narrate your experience sand EZ solutions that worked for you,..
Thank you all,…


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*If you are using LP gas, it could be that your air/gas ratio needs adjusting, which would cause the carbon buildup on cookware. Most gas stoves and other appliances are set for use with natural gas and have to be adjusted to use LP gas properly! :wink:

If the flame is yellow, the mix is not correct, as it should be a fairly consistent blue flame. :grin:


*


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As Wizmo stated, outside bottom is soot, either from a burner running rich, or greasy/oily boil over and spills running down the sides and onto the bottom. 
Inside actually looks like hard water deposits, or discoloration from food etc. Some metals are kind of porous and will absorb colors from food, aluminum is very good at it.
It's soft enough that scrubbing leaves micro-grooves that hold stains very easily. Aluminum also develops a clear oxide coating when exposed to air, it's porous and absorbs stains very easy. Look up 'anodizing', when they color anodize aluminum, they take advantage of the oxidized aluminum's tendency to hold stains.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

No, my stove is electric,..
if you had seen my other thread ( below this thread ) of Cooking range coil problem,... that's the one,.. ( electric range ) 

So, how to,. and which chemicals may be used winch can properly oxidize it ? Boil in it, the baking soda and vinegar..?

------------------

Also, here is yet one more issue,.... 

The brown spots and dirty toilet bowls,...










( A typical picture from net ) 


Toilet bowls get dirty and my son is too lazy to clean on a regular basis,.... ( Ladies' job ? ) 

Those Clorox, Comet, and such cleaners ( automatic tablets ) hardly work even 10 percent when the problem gets denser,......( are too expensive, too ) In my case, I am so unlucky, that I may rather say,.. they never work at all,....

Have not tried special _ hard stain Clorox remover_ yet,.....

What you do ? Those above mentioned liquids are so inefficient and crap, that it just never works,.... when the problem is little dense,.. :banghead:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

The toilet picture is 100% water quality. Iron or other minerals dissolved in water will stain things. 
If you have a septic system (not connected to city sewer) do not use anything like chlorox, or anything that claims 'biocide' on the label, it's just asking for septic tank trouble because ceptic tanks function entirely on germs and microbes etc breaking down 'waste'. If you kill the germs/microbes, you'll be pumping the tank 5-6 times more often than you need to. 

Sorry to say, but with electric stoves, the only reason for soot/black buildup is that you have boil over or the stove/pan is not as clean as you think. Electric resistance heating is the cleanest possible to the homeowner, the only way for soot to develop is from something that is already there.


Edit: I am 'in the boonies', have hard water so anything water sits in for an extended time looks like the left side of the toilet picture

Edit 2: a water softener may or may not solve the problem, but you may trade iron stains for salt deposits


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Clorox can't do the job other than disinfect the bowl......it won't get the calcium deposits off. I use "The Works".......it has hydrogen chloride so use it only on the toilet.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Why doesn't this forum resize pics so side scrolling isn't needed?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It does for me. Once the browser dl's all the pics they will be resized.......could take some time depending on source.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Solved and resolved.

As per the below pic, 95 percent burnt stuff was gone by
Lemon peel crust + baking soda + dishwashing shops 
….And soaking for 10+ days and rubbing eventually with alu. Foil.

Rest 5% remainder was there and I used the sample powder shown in the picture extremely little, and it was all gone,….

Thx all for suggestions and learning ride,..


----------

